# Red Devils.... What do I need to know



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Well it looks like my search for a wet-pet is over. A friend called me today and said he cracked his tank while cleaning it and had to get rid of his Red Devil because ha doesn't have money right now for another tank. I couldn't turn him down he is about 2" or so and creamsicle color. I have him in my 29 gal now but I will be setting up my 75 this coming weekend. I have him in with my Firemouth and hybrid now, I may try him with the hybrid in the 75 and see how they do. The hybrid was already trying to bully him (he is 4" or so) but the Red wasn't having any of it and held his ground. I'll be keeping a close eye on them for sure. I have ALOT of questions about these guys... I want to go with pool filter sand but not sure how to set-up the 75 as far as decor. How fast do these guys grow? Can you sex a Red Devil this young? Do they do well with plants, large rocks, pots??? How do you guys have your Red Devil tanks set-up? Basically give me a rundown on what I am in for with this dude. These are my favorite Cichlids, I cant wait until he gets his personality.

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Jeremy, I guess you won't be needing pictures from me eh? :lol: I'm glad you made a decision :lol:

They will not tolorate plants.
They will eat just about anything offered cichlid pellet wise.
Treats of shrimp or earthworms are appreciated once a week.
They have the potential to grow an inch a month until about 8" then they'll slow a bit.
Sexing is difficult at this age but around the 6-7" mark they can be vented easily.
Decor would be anything they can't destroy. Rocks, a pot is a nice little cave, driftwood... But as they grow more and more things will have to be removed from the tank...

What you're in for is an excellent wet pet! Tons of personality, every one is different! You can expect the substrate to get moved around a lot and you can expect to hand feed them (until you get bit then that'll stop) :lol:

In short, you'll be very pleased. 

Anyone else have anything to offer?


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, I'll get some pics of him tomorrow, he is awesome looking. I nicknamed My hybrid bulldozer with as much rock as he moves, Im sure Red will do the same.  How do you think my Hybrid will do with him?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=15

Jeremy


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Excellent advice from TFG!!!

THe main thing I would add is heavy filtration and monitoring of water conditions.

Good luck with the RD. They are definitely my favorite water pet!!! I got my first one in 1965 and have had dozens since.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's too hard to say what your hybrid will do as it's a hybrid. But I don't think things will last with them long term in the 75...


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Mussin said:


> Thanks, I'll get some pics of him tomorrow, he is awesome looking. I nicknamed My hybrid bulldozer with as much rock as he moves, Im sure Red will do the same.  How do you think my Hybrid will do with him?
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=15
> 
> Jeremy


Going through what that fish has in it, it should be just as nasty as the rd so it should hold it's own but 2 of these kind of fish together in a 75 without a divider is probably not going to work long term.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Im trying to get some pics of the new guy but he is real skiddish of me when I walk up to the glass. My bigger hybrid has always been like this he is either in his cave or hiding up by the filter return laying flat :-? I hope my Red is a little more out going... The firemouth just cruises the tank with out a worry in the world. I just rearranged the tank and introduced the red yesterday and today the **** rocks are back to where they were... They have 2 nice hiding holes to hide from my camera...

What do you guyd suggest feeding him? I am feeding him Jacks Cichlid formula flake right now.

Jeremy


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

He will have to be eventually fed pellets as flakes just won't cut it. And don't worry, the RD will get to know you and be a little more responsive


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I went out and bought a small bag of Hikari cichlid stapel to se if he will like it.

What is good food to bring out thier color.

Jeremy


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually, the less food you feed them the beter their color is. Also, feeding their natural diet every so often helps too. They eat crustacheans < how's that for butchery :lol:


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

So just feed once a day or??? I bet he will love some crayfish from the local resivour :lol:, when he gets bigger that is...

Jeremy


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i feed my fish twice-3 times a week.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is a pic of My little Red...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Mussin said:


> Here is a pic of My little Red...


thats how i want my future RD to be!!! your really lucky to have one that color haha
he/she is really nice looking!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Excellent! Only one thing better... Barred!


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Your "RED" looks to have a lot of A.Labiatus (RD) in its linage. He/She is going to be a beautiful specimen. I would guess a lot of white. orange and some red, by the time it matures, it is anybodies quess on color.

I prefer RD (A.Labiatus) over Midas (A.Citrenelum), but it is too hard to get pure specimens. I have two Labiatus (?) that look more like Geophagus species (They are going to go before I move). Nine F1 Labiatus (too small to know) and one RD/Midas MUTT that was given to me by my water softener supplier. They have a 280 gallon aquarium in their office which is taken care of by a LFS, They has a larger RD/Midas which was removed to save the other fish in the tank. When I went in to pay my bill, I noticed that the LFS had put another small 2" RD/Midas mutt in their aquarium and called it to their attention. Two days later they called me and asked me if I could come and get him/her.

In three month, "NICULAIE" is well over 5" and all Personality. "NICULAIE" is definitely more Midas than Labiatus. I may have to rename Him if it is a HER to "SAVETA". Those were my grandparents names.

We are moving in the next few months to a much smaller home after apprx 50 years here. I was originally just going to have a 125 gal tank with my Labiatus, but I am keeping "NICK" in its 90 also. I HAVEN'T TOLD MY WIFE YET!!!

GOOD LUCK WITH RED. IT IS GOING TO BE A DANDY!!!!


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks...  I just got my 75 and am in the process of cleaning it out. I need to figure out what kind of substrate to use, sand or gravel, sand or gravel :-? My wife thinks the sand looks alot cleaner and I happen to agree with her. I'm also trying to figure out filtration. I'm leaning towards the Emporer 400 and a couple of sponge filters. I really dont have the money for a canister filter except for a knockoff on E-bay but who knows how those work. What is the best canister for the money to do a 75? I am also going to get some clay pots and PVC elbows for hiding spots. I will have 3 fish in the 75 for now, Red (Red Devil), lil dude (firemouth) and Big Boy(CA hybred). So far they get along great in my 29...

Jeremy


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

For the money, I like the Marineland 350 Pro Canister filters. Since the "C" series has been introduced, the older 350s can be bought for a good price (apprx $50), especially on ebay. I've had great luck with the Marineland Penquin 350B HOB Power Filters (apprx$30), so the Emperor 400 should be better.

On my 125 I will use a Marineland Penquin 350B HOB + Marineland 350 PRO Canister + Rena XP3 + two Marineland 250 HOT Canisters.

On my 90 I use a Marineland Penquin 350B HOB + Marineland 350 PRO Canister and a Marineland 350 Deluxe.

On my 75 I used a Marineland Penquin 350B HOB + Marineland 350 PRO Canister.

On my four 40L I use a Marineland Penquin 350B HOB and a Marineland 250 HOT Pro.

My daughter has 5 of my aquariums ranging from 55 to 110 gallons. All of them are filtered with Marineland 350 Deluxe canisters and/or Marineland 250 HOT canisters.

All of the canister filters are filled with Seachem "MATRIX" and the HOB filters are filled with polyester floss (Cheap). I have never used an Emporer, but imagine you can rig them to reuse cheap Walmart Floss also.

I read a lot of complaints on the Forum about the "Noisy" HOB, but all of mine are extremely quiet. As a matter of fact I visually check mine daily to make sure they are running, Three of my aquariums are in my bedroom and the only sound from them is the relaxing sound of water when the level is a little low.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

PS - Go with the sand for your wife! If I haven't learned anything else from our 51 year marriage, she's usually right. At least I let her think so.

Sue says that 50% of the time She is RIGHT and other 50% I am wrong!!!!


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I went with gravel (can you tell I've only been married 6yrs, LOL) and have a little problem with my tank. Its a Marineland 75 with dual glass lids, well there is only like a 2" gap between the glass and back of tank, not enought room for a HOB. I need to buy a canister filter for it now. I see alot of people using a canister and HOB, WHY? Isint 1 canister good enough?

I need a single canister filter set-up..... I'd like to get something in the $100-$150 range.

Jeremy


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

I use the HOB to change the mechanical cleaning floss weekly, thereby reducing the volume of heavy debris in the canister and increasing the time between canister cleanings.

My openings are between 1.75 and 2.0 inches wide. Giving my plenty of room for any of the HOB filters that I have used.

I settled on the Marineland line approx 10 years ago and because of the number of filters I use I stayed with them. I maintain an inventory of repair and maintenance items which makes it easier to maintain. I haven't had one (1) problem with them over the years, and like my daddy always said, "If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it". I'm not saying they are better than something else, but they are very inexpensive, quiet, and maintenance free for me.

In the HOB I only use a refillable media container with filter floss. It takes less than a minute to replace the media and I never clean the Bio-wheels. When I bought most of them, I only paid $25-$30 each for them. WHen ever someone had a sale, I would pick one up. I used to use Whisper 60 HOB, but have replaced them with 350B over the years.

In the 350 PRO canister filters I use Seachem "MATRIX" (An excellent Bio-Media). About once a month I replace the Filter sleeve and and lightly rinse the "MATRIX" in old aquarium water. I personally like the PRO model with the Bio-wheels. I have used Enheim and Rena Xp3, both are excellent. As a matter of fact, I still keep a Rena XP3 handy, but haven't used it for years. I don't know why I keep it


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Local pet store had Marineland filters on sale and I picked up a 350, I also purchased an Ehiem 2217 as well. *** had the 350 running for about an hour now, it seems a bit noisy  I have a penguin 200 on my 29 and it is silent, I can hear the motor hum on this one, I might be taking it back...

Jeremy


----------



## Fishface57 (Dec 26, 2008)

g465777 said:


> Mussin said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of My little Red...


You've said _hybrid_ throughout this thread...._Hybrid_ of...___ ___?
So what do you know of the hybrid's origins; or what do you think they are...
*Is the fish above the RD, the hybrid?*
wayne


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hybrid meaning rd/midas.

Midas are known for their HUGE spawns. RD are known for color. Many many moons ago suppliers and breeders looking to make more money hybridized the two to turn a profit. Now true labs are hard to come by.... By true lab I mean citrinelum labiatum, the Red Devil.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

citrinellum labiatus? i think you mean Amphilophus labiatus


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

That is my Red Devil, I got rid of my hybrid...

Jeremy


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

TFG,

Do you mean when I buy a fish labeled as a Red Devil in even a reputable fish store the odds are it's actually a hybrid?

Also, I have african cichlids now, but have thought about adding a 75G with a wet pet Red Devil to my collection. I really like using sand, but it seems like SA/CA always have gravel. Can I use sand? Do people just use gravel to mimic the habitat or are there other reasons too?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If the are supplied by the florida fish farms, then use even in a reputable fish store odds are it's a mix. There is a small chance it's pure, just by statistics and dumb luck, but not a good chance.

Normally the only way to find pure ones is a place that has WC ones.

Also, most cichlids no matter where they are from, enjoy sand. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

cholile said:


> TFG,
> 
> Do you mean when I buy a fish labeled as a Red Devil in even a reputable fish store the odds are it's actually a hybrid?
> 
> Also, I have african cichlids now, but have thought about adding a 75G with a wet pet Red Devil to my collection. I really like using sand, but it seems like SA/CA always have gravel. Can I use sand? Do people just use gravel to mimic the habitat or are there other reasons too?


   :lol:


----------

